

What's your favorite computer science topic? - pizza

Right now I'm learning a ton... Entropy, compression, functional programming, genetic algorithms and genetic programming, artificial neural networks, k-nn classification, clustering, Bayesian stuff... Just a ton of stuff to be really excited about! What's some neat stuff you guys have learned about?
======
opminion
Information theory and its relationship with probability, learning and
inference, and with theory of computation.

The reason is that Algorithmic Information Theory provides a unifying view.
Not terribly practical, though, but neat.

------
mcartyem
Mine is compilers. Which is another way of saying: automating; reducing the
work I have to do manually.

------
voidlogic
Systems Software (OS, VMs, Compilers, etc)

~~~
nayefc
Used to be a huge fan. After implementing an educational OS, I lost interest.

------
rtcoms
data structures and algorithms

~~~
codemonkeymike
This. Basis of all CS and I went through school without learning it.

------
hiqualia
Computer Vision.

------
rob-alarcon
Machine Learning

~~~
kombinatorics
This + Data Mining & Neural Networking.

~~~
nayefc
^^ agreed.

------
segmondy
artificial intelligence

------
toutouastro
parsing

------
tagabek
In school: Java (Not really a 'topic')

On my own: Objective-C, iOS Development, Native Mobile Development, Object-
Oriented Programming, Memory Management, Human & Mobile Computer Interaction

It's safe to assume that I am really excited about the mobile world. I still
love my laptop and plan on building a desktop next year; but iOS, Android, and
Windows RT fascinate me. It may sound weird, but I love watching how people
interact with their mobile devices. I always ask people which apps they like,
what phone they are using/want, and what they would like to have that DOESN'T
EXIST. As a developer, I find it both intriguing and useful to know what
others want out of the software that is accessible to them.

Other Interests: Idealistic Virtual Reality, The Economics of Bitcoins, Mobile
Battery Efficiency

